# Prozesse im Hintergrund - Threads in JSP/Portlet?



## Scheuch (19. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich arbeite derzeit mit einem JSR168-kompatiblen Portal und stehe nun vor einem Problem: Wie kann ich hier Prozesse im Hintergrund laufen lassen?

Die Struktur mit welcher ich arbeite ist folgende: Beans für die Logik, JSP für die Anzeige und Portlets als "Vermittler" zwischen den beiden anderen Schichten. Nun hat eine meiner Beans zwei Methoden - eine erzeugt eine Datei, die andere transferiert diese auf einen anderen Server (FTP), klappt alles wunderbar. Nun kann es aber sein das die Datei mitunter recht groß wird und damit der Transfer auch länger dauert. Leider so auch die Ladezeit der JSP - wenn ich die Transfer-Methode in der Portlet-Klasse oder in der JSP aufrufe, wird diese ja erst geladen, wenn der Transfer abgeschlossen ist. Nun dachte ich hierbei mit Threads zu arbeiten, wollte aber erst einmal wissen, ob es eine andere (elegantere?) Möglichkeit gibt, dieses Problem zu lösen. Im Endeffekt möchte ich einfach die JSP geladen haben, während der Transfer der Datei im Hintergrund läuft.

Weis jemand Rat bzw. stand schon mal vor einem ähnlichen Problem?

Viele Grüße
Scheuch


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Jan 2007)

Mhm...entkoppel das ganze von deinem Portlet. Lass das ganze über nen Dienst im Hintergrund laufen.
Der Dienst macht das ganze dann über Threads.
Threads im View..hm..besser nicht


----------



## Scheuch (22. Jan 2007)

Danke, werde ich mal probieren.


----------

